# Best way to light em up (lures that is)



## barryl (Apr 21, 2002)

What is the best way to light up them glow lures. I've got an old camera flash (large) that I found in the electronics junk (oops...salvage) box and I was wondering if it was bright enough or enough duration. 

Thanks in advance :evil:


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

That's all we ever use. A couple quick flashes and in the water it goes.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Black light..... hands down......


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I find a slower charge on a UV/grow light flourescent light gives a longer, softer charge. if you consider that the sunlight gives the best charge then attempt to copy the light spectrum and contain it in some fashion (in a light box)to give your blades, spinners etc. the closest semblance of sunlight. In reviewing the light spectrum as it is in flourescent lighting you'll find either a combination of blacklight/cool white is commonly sold as a fixture or a Grow light which attempts to copy the true spectrum offered by sunlight. 

Many people use many different types of lighting to charge lures. They all work to an extent. Some just work better than others.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

We use a rechargeable 1,000,000 candle power spot light. Makes them glow like they are radio active.:yikes:


----------



## SurfDog (Jul 12, 2005)

SalmonBum said:


> Black light..... hands down......


The best thing I have found, and it's slightly better than a black light(or the black light that I first used) is a LED UV Flashlight, it takes about 30-60 seconds to charge each lure but the charge is strong and lasts for hours. The Flashlight that I have has 21 LEDs and works awesome. Some of the spoons I've charged have still been glowing in the morning.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

I set my spoons out the night before in the garage with a large goose neck lamp w/ a 100w non frosted bulb plugged into a timer. The timer go on about 2:00 A and by the time I get going in the morning, they're charged up enough so I don't have to recharge them while I'm fishing. If'n I'm planning to fish in the later part of the day into night, I'll open the case and just put'm out in the sunshine. With my repainted spoons, the glow last for about 6hrs.

Martin


----------



## dajumboman (Feb 29, 2004)

I use a black light and set it in the cooler and put all the tackle in there before i leave the dock and turn the black light on ( really only takes a few seconds)


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

A few seconds under a black/UV light does it. I find that it gives them a longer, subtler glow (I guess you could expose them longer for nuclear-power glow, lol)


----------



## barryl (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the info :chillin: I'll try my flash for now and see if I can rig some kind of tray that I can use the UV/blacklight method. Thanks again!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I have plastic inerts in my Gunwale. I mounted Black\Flour. lights on the topside where u can't see them. Just below I have hook hangers to glow up spoons on the ride out. The Black light gives more of an even, longer lasting glow, where a camera flash gives a Quick, bright, short lasting charge.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i'd either use a black light box or a flash.
i just picked up a flasher from gander mtn. for $8 that uses 2 AA batteries, cheap and works well!

for long last glows the black light box is the way to go, but really how long are you fishing in the dark anyway, most people only need them to glow an hour or two.


----------



## The Dog House (Nov 8, 2004)

I would spend a good amount of time discussing that last point Mike.

A camera flasher won't effectivly charge most glow paints for more than 20-30 minutes most times.... (yea, I know various spoons glow more or less depending on differances of light source...ie moonshine, bugsy, SS, etc.)

Point I was getting at was the need portion....

How often do you change up?

Even in bright sunlight, (depending on water depth) no glow goes down unless it's charged, and it won't be left to drag around for an hour or two.

The black light/Flouro combo up under GW, or in a box is your best long term route to go. You can hang various manufacturers products and light em all up..... 

I used a camera flasher for 7 years. It worked great.
New paint on new spoons, created a need for change.

You'll do fine with the camera flasher. Let your moonshine's hang in the sun.
my $ .02
Good luck and see ya on the water.
CH


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

limige said:


> but really how long are you fishing in the dark anyway, most people only need them to glow an hour or two.


Sure, if you only are chasing fish in the AM....... Dog days send fish down deep during the day... The DARK deep......


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

SalmonBum said:


> Sure, if you only are chasing fish in the AM....... Dog days send fish down deep during the day... The DARK deep......


Exactly. We have also used our glow spoons in the middle of the day. Even glow spinners on walleye rigs can be productive when the sun is high.


----------



## barryl (Apr 21, 2002)

I agree, most of all my harnesses have something that glows on them. I find that the transition time (1hr before or after sunrise/sunset) is very important to have glows.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have an old camera flash that uses 4 batteries instead of two and flashes so bright it will blind you. It charges very quick and I use it on everything. I used the spotlights, boat lights and sun. During the day I hit the lures with the flash and lights the lures up even more than what the daylight can do unless the sun is beaming down right on them. Blacklights are nice to have on the boat at night to see and not to attract the bugs.


----------



## SurfDog (Jul 12, 2005)

I did a little science experiment last night, I charged up a ultra glow spoon with my LED UV flashlight for 60 seconds last night before I went to bed. When I woke up this morning the spoon still had a soft glow to it. UV is the key, either from sunlight, a black light, or flashlight that powers the new generation of glow paint the best.


----------

